# The first set of girls are in the waiting room!!



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Our boers are ready to pop! We have 8 more days to go but I feel like they may go early..I hope!! They are doing great in the new set up...love these two!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good Luck, looks like they are happy and healthy.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck with the kidding! They look like a few of mine about ready to pop!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful girls! The one on the left has a face that reminds me of one of our young does. Love the paint, think she'll have some kids w/color? We have a red doe that gave us a paint last year, but she had bad teats so didn't keep her  I want a paint doe so bad, but I'm sure I won't be that lucky again this year lol


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Beautiful girls! The one on the left has a face that reminds me of one of our young does. Love the paint, think she'll have some kids w/color? We have a red doe that gave us a paint last year, but she had bad teats so didn't keep her  I want a paint doe so bad, but I'm sure I won't be that lucky again this year lol


 Thanks! They are good girls, mother and daughter. They are bred to our solid red buck. I am keeping my fingers crossed for a solid red doe. Last year we got all traditionals so we'll see!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nica beeg pregos! Any babies yet?
Take it from me, that stall is going to be just awful within a couple of days & if they are in there getting waited on hand & foot I'd let em out at least during the day if you can.
One of my big ole whales took advantage of the easy life for a good week in her stall.
I finally let her out so I could clean it. She ran around with her herdmates & finally popped that afternoon.
I no longer put them in until the very last minute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are very pretty! I love the paint! I'm hoping for color for you!  Good luck!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Nica beeg pregos! Any babies yet?
> Take it from me, that stall is going to be just awful within a couple of days & if they are in there getting waited on hand & foot I'd let em out at least during the day if you can.
> One of my big ole whales took advantage of the easy life for a good week in her stall.
> I finally let her out so I could clean it. She ran around with her herdmates & finally popped that afternoon.
> I no longer put them in until the very last minute.


 Haha! I know, they get messy. I clean it everyday so it is clean just in case they pop Im not scrabbling or feeling bad if it's dirty. I try to keep it neat w/ shavings then right before they go I put straw down.
Believe me..they are going out today..maybe they'll shake something loose!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Maybe they'll shake something loose"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

About a week before our does are due we bring them in only in the evenings - they get their evening feed in their stalls, then in the mornings I make them go out <if weather is nasty or rainy, I'll leave them in>.
But we only have 3 pregnant and they are all due a week apart, so it's not hard for us to do.

Hopefully they go soon, praying for a red doe for you!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

They went out today for a while with their herd mates while I cleaned the stall and did other farm chores..
When I brought them back in we had some dripping!! I did my birthing haircuts and my fingers are still crossed ..


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay! Getting closer!!!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

No babies yet..I think they are faking it!!! Once I get back from the feed store I'm going to put them out and see if that helps. Their appetites are still strong so we still have a ways to go, me thinks


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> No babies yet..I think they are faking it!!! Once I get back from the feed store I'm going to put them out and see if that helps. Their appetites are still strong so we still have a ways to go, me thinks


All of mine usually still eat the day they kid....so I can never watch for that sign..that or maybe all of mine are just piggies so that's why they still eat! lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> All of mine usually still eat the day they kid....so I can never watch for that sign..that or maybe all of mine are just piggies so that's why they still eat! lol


Our does always eat the day they kid too! Don't worry your goats aren't the only pigs around.  The one sign that has always been consistent with kidding is our does' udders will fill really full and will be rock solid before they kid. Everything else is different for each doe.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, our goats eat the day they kid too. In fact, they are very offended if I don't give them grain right on time, lol.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Still no babies...they've been out all day and in at night. a little more discharge out of the older doe today but I think they are holding off...:sigh:
Night feed was a little weird though. The older doe, Wanda, olmost knocked me over for her grain which never happens..usually she is pretty polite...maybe she was looking for extra fuel for an adventurous night???


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

sunshinegoat said:


> No babies yet..I think they are faking it!!! Once I get back from the feed store I'm going to put them out and see if that helps. Their appetites are still strong so we still have a ways to go, me thinks


I have a doe that will eat while in labor. She doesn't let a little thing like having a baby stop her from eating all the hay in her kidding stall.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay..so I was wrong (surprise surprise!) Yesterday was the actual due date so I guess no one is going early...here are photos of them yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Your traditional doe looks very big! I wonder what she has in there?  

Do you think they will kid today? Can't wait!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, so STILL no babies..they are both looking like their back ends are getting into position...a little discharge this AM but nothing to get excited about..

I did have a dream last night that I went out to check on them and they both had kidded with a total of 7 kids...that would be great but they were not boer babies...they were moon spotted Nigerian Dwarves!! 
Are there any dream analysts on here ?!? lol! 
They better kid soon!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know what it means, but I had a dream a couple weeks ago that two of my does had 15 babies. They were every where and some of them had horns. These goats can definitely drive you crazy


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

chelsboers said:


> I don't know what it means, but I had a dream a couple weeks ago that two of my does had 15 babies. They were every where and some of them had horns. These goats can definitely drive you crazy


 It's comforting to know I'm not the only one who has goat baby dreams!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

A few weeks ago I have a dream that I walked into my backyard and it was pouring down rain and I had all of xymenah's does, and they had all kidded! All the kids were mixed up, I didn't know who's was who's!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yes!!! Goat babies...they finally kidded...both on one day..might as well get it over with right? Thank you guys for all your support 
Today's tally...5 kids, one buck (red) and 4 does!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

They are so cute! Before I read your post I thought to myself, I bet the red one is a boy. Im glad you have 5 healthy babies


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! They are adorable! Congrats! 

Triplet does! Wow! I wish that would happen to me...


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Whew! Bet the mamas are glad to have them out. All cutie pies


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! I was off for a few days and trying to catch up on everyone. Good mommas 5 babies and 4 of them does! woo hoooo


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

They are beautiful! I am jealous - my two does aren't due until the end of March. I want babies now!


----------

